# Gaming PC (Budget under 100k INR)



## CrazySpartan (Nov 3, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: *Gaming, games like BF4, Crysis3, COD:Ghosts etc.
*
2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: *Maximum 100K
*
3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: *Maybe in future but definitely not now.
*
4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *Win 7*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:* 2TB*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: *Yes i need a monitor, preferably a 24 inch 1080P
*
7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: *Will be buying all the components.
*
8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: *Nov. 9/10 2013, i am ready to wait if extremely necessary.
*
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:*Yes i have built one before.*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: *Mumbai, i am open to buying online but most probably will be buying from Lamington Road.
*
11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: *If buying from Lamington Road any specific shop i should buy from? Please also include keyboard and mouse.*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 3, 2013)

*All the below components have 3 year warranty except RAM which has 10 years warranty.
Processor:* Intel Core i5 4670k -16200,
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -5200,
*Motherboard: *MSI Z87-G45 Gaming -11500,
*Video Card:* MSI R9 280X 3GB -23500,
*Storage:* WD Caviar Black 2TB -8000,
*Storage 1:* Samsung 840 PRO 128GB SSD -7400,
*Power Supply:* Corsair TX650M -7500
*Case:* Corsair 400R -5500
*Monitor: *Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8500
*ODD:* Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100
*Cooler:* Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO -2200
*KB+Mouse:* Logitech G400 + Microsoft Sidewinder X4 KB -4200,
*Case Fans:* Coolermaster 120mm XtraFlo White LED fans -1400. (Front intake White LED fans already comes with 400R, So Top Exhaust fans should be bought)
*TOTAL -1,00,800.*

Buy all the above components from either primeabgb or theitwares both located in Lamington Road.OK
PS: Never deviate from the above configuration and insist upon them if the shop keeper does not agree of any of the components.OK.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 3, 2013)

i5-4670	15000
Asus H87 Pro	10000
Corsair Vengeance 4GB*2	5400
Sapphire Dual X R9 280X 3GB	23500
Dell 2440L 24" Monitor	13700
Samsung SSD 840 EVO MZ	7000
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB	13000
Seasonic S12II-620W	6300
Asus 24x Sata Internal DVD Writer	1100
Logitech G105 Keyboard	2600
Logitech G400S Mouse	2600
NZXT Guardian	5100
Total *105300*

I have included SSD which you can buy later too


----------



## suarezian (Nov 4, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> i5-467015000
> Asus H87 Pro10000
> Corsair Vengeance 4GB*25400
> Sapphire Dual X R9 280X 3GB23500
> ...



My friend needs a cpu under 1 lakh, but already has monitor, hard disk, dvd, mouse,keyboard and speaker. Which would you suggest? Will gtx780 come in this budget?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 4, 2013)

suarezian said:


> My friend needs a cpu under 1 lakh, but already has monitor, hard disk, dvd, mouse,keyboard and speaker. Which would you suggest? Will gtx780 come in this budget?



*Processor:* Intel Core i5 4670k -16200,
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -5200,
*Motherboard: *MSI Z87-G45 Gaming -11500,
*Video Card:* MSI GTX780 Twin Frozr Gaming 3GB -52500,
*Power Supply:* Corsair TX650M -7500
*Case:* Corsair 400R -5500
*Cooler:* Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO -2200
*Case Fans:* Coolermaster 120mm XtraFlo White LED fans -1400.  (Front intake White LED fans already comes with 400R, So Top Exhaust  fans should be bought)
*TOTAL -1,00,200.*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *All the below components have 3 year warranty except RAM which has 10 years warranty.
> Processor:* Intel Core i7 4670k -16200,
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -5200,
> *Motherboard: *MSI Z87-G45 Gaming -11500,
> ...



+1 for this.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *Processor:* Intel Core *i7* 4670k -16200,
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -5200,
> *Motherboard: *MSI Z87-G45 Gaming -11500,
> *Video Card:* MSI GTX780 Twin Frozr Gaming 3GB -52500,
> ...



It is i5 4570k

+1 for this rig


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 4, 2013)

If op doesn't want to overclock no need of k series processor and z series mobo


----------



## CrazySpartan (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone!!

I will go with bavusani's configuration, just one question where did u get the WD 2TB and R9 280x price from?
They are listed at 13k and 27k respectively on primeabgb website.

Thanx marvelousprashant but i might oc afterwards.

Any headphones you guys can suggest for around 3k?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 4, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> It is i5 4570k
> 
> +1 for this rig



+1, but its sad that op will regret the price once the Axing of 770/780 reaches india and better cards ( such as HOF/lightning/Classy) will be available around 40-42K.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 4, 2013)

^ yes

@op prices of 780 going to slashed in coming days,so you will save around 8-10k.i would suggest stay with igpu for some time and later get the gpu


----------



## shatarupa1 (Nov 8, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ yes
> 
> @op prices of 780 going to slashed in coming days,so you will save around 8-10k.i would suggest stay with igpu for some time and later get the gpu



Hi you could also try using Kingston Hyper X Blue DDR3 4 GB PC Ram which us about a little more than 4k.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 8, 2013)

shatarupa1 said:


> Hi you could also try using Kingston Hyper X Blue DDR3 4 GB PC Ram which us about a little more than 4k.



why should i try ? 

it is @ 2.6k


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 8, 2013)

I like the title 100k INR, will sound good if "under 1Lakh"


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2013)

CrazySpartan said:


> Thank you everyone!!
> 
> I will go with bavusani's configuration, just one question where did u get the WD 2TB and R9 280x price from?
> They are listed at 13k and 27k respectively on primeabgb website.
> ...



Buy WD Caviar Black (WD2002FAEX) Internal Hard Drive (2TB) @ % Discount | Snapdeal   with discount coupons its coming for 8,000.
ON SALE! - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL X R9 280X 3GB DDR5 OC - Rs.23,499 - GRAPHICS CARD - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::  its coming for 23,500.


----------



## URPradhan (Nov 8, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Buy WD Caviar Black (WD2002FAEX) Internal Hard Drive (2TB) @ % Discount | Snapdeal   with discount coupons its coming for 8,000.



Can you tell us more about the coupon ?


----------



## sameerdatta (Nov 8, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *All the below components have 3 year warranty except RAM which has 10 years warranty.
> Processor:* Intel Core i7 4670k -16200,
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -5200,
> *Motherboard: *MSI Z87-G45 Gaming -11500,
> ...



+1 for this

GPU ASUS R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 - 22000+


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 8, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *All the below components have 3 year warranty except RAM which has 10 years warranty.
> Processor:* Intel Core i7 4670k -16200,
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -5200,
> *Motherboard: *MSI Z87-G45 Gaming -11500,
> ...



It's i5-4670k not i7


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2013)

URPradhan said:


> Can you tell us more about the coupon ?



Check in google about any snapdeal coupons for computers.


----------



## Harpreet19111990 (Feb 1, 2016)

I want to build a PC for heavy rendering in 3ds max, maya, zbrush, cinema 4d etc. and also for high end games like COD advanced warfare to run at 1080p. Suggest me the components. Processor must be from intel and nvidia graphics card. budget is Rs 100000.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 1, 2016)

Harpreet19111990 said:


> I want to build a PC for heavy rendering in 3ds max, maya, zbrush, cinema 4d etc. and also for high end games like COD advanced warfare to run at 1080p. Suggest me the components. Processor must be from intel and nvidia graphics card. budget is Rs 100000.



i7-4790k
AMD 390x (better than nvidia gtx 970 for rendering)
Sandisk Extreme Pro 8700/- (onlyssd)

This must be your must have list.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 1, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> i7-4790k
> AMD 390x *(better than nvidia gtx 970 for rendering)*
> Sandisk Extreme Pro 8700/- (onlyssd)
> 
> This must be your must have list.



Depends on the renderer. Some use CPU for rendering. Some can use CUDA.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 1, 2016)

Harpreet19111990 said:


> I want to build a PC for heavy rendering in 3ds max, maya, zbrush, cinema 4d etc. and also for high end games like COD advanced warfare to run at 1080p. Suggest me the components. Processor must be from intel and nvidia graphics card. budget is Rs 100000.


Create a new thread by answering the Questionnaire.Okay.


----------

